# Load WebSite Content on Kindle ???



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

I have a Kindle that my wife poked in a drawer and forgot about when she got her >TWO< i-Pads.
After it languished in the drawer for a few years, I resurrected it and now use it frequently as a portable picture album; using it thus, it has provided hours of picture viewing enjoyment.
Enough about that --- I have a Kindle.

I have a gazillion very interesting image editing and photography tutorial articles book-marked on my computer that I can never seem to find the time to give them the attention they deserve.

On the other hand, I am often caught out in a truck, sitting in line for hours at some loading/unloading facility or other, with no means of internet connectivity.

Then, I just now had an epiphany (whatever that is), if I could somehow load these web-site articles into the Kindle, such that I could read them to a fare-the-well --- with no internet connection, I could finally get some of that information crammed into my head.

Is there a means of accomplishing this, short of screen-shotting every page and saving them as image files to be drag-dropped into the Kindle ?

Thanks for reading and all help is appreciated.

>>> EDIT <<< : I would prefer to do this via the USB connection.
I have found a couple articles on how to do this wirelessly, but they seem overly complicated and I am not sure if I can still find all the pass-words, e-mail addresses, and such from so many years ago.

>>> EDIT 2 <<<: I "saved page as" in Chrome, created a folder "WebPages" in Kindle, and copied the saved info into the Kindle.
My newly created folder did not show up on the KIndle menu; however, the wep-page showed up in "Pictures"
I thought I was getting somewhere until I tapped the icon = all the pictures were there, all the diagrams and such, but not a single bit of the text.
I then poked the file package into the Books and then the Video folder; and, it still insisted on displaying in Pictures and still no text.
So.........., it is not going to be so easy as that.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

Okay --- hours later update on my quest:

I found that Amazon has a Chrome browser plug-in called "Send To Kindle" that is supposed to do what I was wanting.

So, I dig around and finally find the necessary credentials and get the KIndle connected to WIFI (I HATE WIFI) and had to log-in to Amazon on my wife's account, seeing as the KIndle is associated with her account.

After getting all of this accomplished, Amazon installed the "Send to Kindle" plug-in and it does seem to work, albeit it takes ages to accomplish a single simple webpage; I started one at about 2:AM and it was still chewing on it four hours later at 6:AM, but it finally did come through and show up on the Kindle.

Surely this extremely slow progress can't be right.

Before resorting to the Amazon plug-in, I went on the hunt of a couple 3rd-party plug-ins and both ended up on pages that said the project had expired and the plug-in was no longer available. 

Besides the extreme slowness, there are two other huge downfalls to this Amazon Send to Kindle program;
1. It only works through WIFI and the USB umbilical must be un-plugged for it to work at all. --- As I am constantly up-dating and adding pictures to the Kindle, it stays always USB connected to the computer except for when I head out the door with it.
2. It only works when I am logged into my wife's Amazon account; this is a tremendous inconvenience for those times when I happen to find an article that I want to Send to Kindle; before it will work, I must log-out of my account and log-in to hers.

Surely there is a better solution than the one I have found.

If anyone knows of a better program, and hopefully one that will work via the USB connection, I would sure like to know about it.


----------



## BearKiller (Nov 29, 2014)

On another site, someone suggested "Pocket" (used to be "ReadLater or somesuch).
I installed Pocket; in fact, I had to install it on both devices, my computer and the Kindle.
At first, Pocket seemed like it was going to be the trick; alas, either I am doing something wrong, or Pocket just isn't capable; it only took a few seconds between "Send to Pocket" and having it show up in the Kindle; however, all I am getting is text with NO pictures or diagrams.

Seeing as the articles I am wanting to save are about image editing and photography, the pictures and diagrams are the most important part; so, unless I can figure something out, Pocket has thus far proven to be a big failure.

Although it takes about half-a-night to accomplish it, at least Send-to-Kindle delivers the entire content.


----------

